

Performance Optimization, SIMD and Cache [video] - danso
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsf2_Au6KxU

======
bluecalm
It seems videos on optimization basics come up often lately but I really like
this one. The presentation is very clear and pleasant to follow.

------
hbogert
Heard it all before somewhere, sparsely. But I'd definitely recommend others,
new to optimization, to look at this.

